# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Viscosity vs Temperature

## socrates

Μια εφαρμογη για να ελεγχω τη λειτουργεια του viscosity controller 
και να βρισκω τις θερμοκρασιες πετρελαιου για λεβητες.
Και εαν δεν το εχεις το viscosity controller  βρισκεις αμεσως τις θερμοκρασιες πετρελαιου με ακριβεια, οπου πρεπει να λειτουργουν οι μηχανες σου

Απλο και freeware.

Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να εχεις ενα σοβαρο bunker analysis (fobas, dnv ktl)

Αναμενω σχολια για οποια βελτιωση.
Χαιρετισμους απο Salina Cruz, Mexico.

Viscocalc.zip

----------

